# Top 10 Favorite Fighters



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

When this topic came up a long time ago, I pretty much came up with a Top 5 list because I only really like a select few fighters but now, I can come up with like a Top 30! I'm dying to hear your guys' picks. Let's see em!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Frank Shamrock.
2. Bas Rutten.
3. Rumina Sato.
4. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.
5. Maurice Smith.
6. Kazushi Sakuraba.
7. Karo Parisyan.
8. Shinya Aoki.
9. Rotten Rob Emerson.
10. Lyoto Machida.

In order.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

1. ROB EMERSON BABY!!
2. Rich Franklin
3. GSP
4. Wanderlei
5. Fedor
6. Arlovski ( old hairy Arlovski )
7. Couture
8. Chuck
9. Joe Daddy
10. JZ
11. BAS!!!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

1. Martin Kampmann
2. George St Pierre
3. Jeff Joslin
4. Thales Leites
5. Gabriel Gonzaga
6. Andrei Arlovski
7. Cole Miller
8. Rob 'The Future' Emerson
9. Micah Miller
10. Thiago 'I'm going to slash so many pricks throats' Silva


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

In no particular order:

GSP
Wandy
Rampage
Machida
Big Nog
Clay Guida
Anderson Silva
Andrei Arlovski 
Forrest Griffin
Cro Cop


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

BloodJunkie said:


> 1. ROB EMERSON BABY!!
> 2. Rich Franklin
> 3. GSP
> 4. Wanderlei
> ...


Arlovski needs to grow out the chest hair. He has gotten way too pretty for his own good. Time to get back to being a wolf man, AA.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

1.Aoki
2.Hansen
3.Anderson Silva
4.Wanderlei Silva
5.Big Nog
6.Arlovski
7.Babalu
8.GSP
9.Florian
10.Guida


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Top 5 is in order then it gets a little murky. 

1. Hendo
2. Karo
3. Huerta
4. Rashad Evans
5. Kawajiri
6. Sakurai
7. Hellboy
8. Big Nog
9. Don Frye
10. Nick Diaz


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

In no particular order:

Wanderlei Silva
BJ Penn
Andre Arlovski
Randy Couture
Quinton Jackson
Georges St. Pierre
Denis Kang
Bas Rutten
Mauricio Rua
Marcus Hicks


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

1. josh barnett 
2. Frank Shamrock
3. chuck liddell
4. nick diaz
5. bj penn
6. rich franklin
7. wanderlei silva
8. fedor
9. cro cop
10. GSP


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> Arlovski needs to grow out the chest hair. He has gotten way too pretty for his own good. Time to get back to being a wolf man, AA.


Amen to that Damone! He hasn't been the same since he's been all smoothed up. 

I also hate the Billy Ray Cyrus mullet. He should go back to the all around shag.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

1. Rich Franklin
2. GSP
3. Arlovski
4. Chuck Liddell
5. Babalu
6. Spencer Fisher
7. Huerta
8. Cro Cop
9. Anderson Silva
10. Don Frye


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The way he looked in the Buentello fight, that's the fun Arlovski. The Arlovski I enjoy watching. He was super wolf man in that fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bas Rutten
Genki Sudo
Mitsuhiro Ishida
Mirko Filipovic
Fedor Emelianenko
Yoshihiro Akiyama
Takanori Gomi
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Aleksander Emelianenko
Chuck Liddell

This COULD be my list, but I haven't thought it through 100%


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll order this as best as I can:


Mirko Crocop
GSP
Fedor
Rampage Jackson
Cung Le
Wanderlei Silva
Lyoto Machida
Shogun Rua
Dan Henderson
Karo


runner ups:
Big Nog
BJ
Heurta


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

GSP
Thiago Silva
Brandon Vera
Rich Franklin
Andre Arlovski
Anderson Silva
Ken Florian
Liddell
Genki Sudo
Wanderlei Silva


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

After much thought and careful analysis, this is my list.

1. Mirko "CroCop" Filipovic
2. Yoshihiro Akiyama
3. Genki "The Neo Samurai" Sudo
4. Takanori "The Fireball Kid" Gomi
5. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
6. Yoon Dong Sik
7. Aleksander Emelianenko
8. Anderson "The Spider" Silva
9. Shinya Aoki
10. Lyoto Machida

Very tough list for me.

A few things I've noticed from this list.

Anderson Silva dropped quite a bit for me. I think it's because his nuts are getting overcrowded. He's still a Top10 for me, but really when I liked him, it was way back when you can consider him a prospect. 

I also noticed that I have absolutely ZERO Welterweights on this list. I really hope a Welterweight fighter can capture my heart in the near future.

I've also noticed that only 3 out of 10 fighters are currently in the UFC. That really sucks.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah man, I forgot Paul Daley!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

1. BJ Penn
2. Genki Sudo
3. Roger Huerta
4. Marcus Davis
5. Robbie Lawler
6. Melvin Guillard
7. Urijah Faber
8. Clay Guida
9. Georges St. Pierre
10. Duane Ludwig

I tend to like lighter guys who are really exciting. Some other guys I like are Sokoudjou, Machida, and Wand. So I like some heavier guys too.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ah man, I forgot Paul Daley!


Yeah!! YOU DID!! Semtex just barely misses my list...barely


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

1. BJ Penn
2. Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto
3. Shinya Aoki
4. Frank Mir
5. Tito Ortiz
6. Rich Franklin
7. Jason "Mayhem" Miller
8. Razor Rob
9. GSP
10. Randy Couture

no particular order, just a list.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ah man, I forgot Paul Daley!


I expected more from you.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I knew I was missing someone, hmm now who do I substitute him with?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Guy Mezger, of course.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*No Particular Order*

Fedor
Aleksander
Miguel Torres
Bj Penn
GSP
Big Nog
Lyoto Machida
Shinya Aoki
Takanori Gomi
Sakuraba


Damn... it's way too hard to pick 10 fighters =[


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> After much thought and careful analysis, this is my list.
> 
> 1. Mirko "CroCop" Filipovic
> 2. Yoshihiro Akiyama
> ...


After rethinking this list, I've learned that I deserved to get shot in the foot when I realized I forgot Hidehiko Yoshida. 

Here's my updated list.

1. Mirko "CroCop" Filipovic
2. Yoshihiro Akiyama
3. Genki "The Neo Samurai" Sudo
4. Takanori "The Fireball Kid" Gomi
5. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
6. Dong Sik Yoon
7. Hidehiko Yoshida
8. Aleksander Emelianenko
9. Anderson "The Spider" Silva
10. Shinya "Tobikan Judan" Aoki

Honorable mentions: Lyoto Machida, Yushin Okami, Bas Rutten, Kazuhiro Nakamura, Kazushi Sakuraba

Bu Kyung Jung is also making his way onto this list. He is capturing my heart by the minute.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*1. Machida
2. Hansen
3. Wand
4. Liddell
5. Fedor
6. James Irvin
7. Thiago Silva
8. Demian Maia
9. Alexander Emelianenko
10.Cung Le*

*EDIT: Don Frye gets honorable 11.th place for AWSOME mustage*


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

1. chuck liddell
2. frank mir
3. michael bisping
4. randy couture
5. bj penn
6. wanderlai silva
7. big nog
8. anderson silva
9. sean sherk
10.matt hughes


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> After rethinking this list, I've learned that I deserved to get shot in the foot when I realized I forgot Hidehiko Yoshida.
> 
> Here's my updated list.
> 
> ...


Jung's captured everyone's hearts.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

1.) Wanderlei Silva
2.) Rodrigo Nogueira
3.) Hidehiko Yoshida
4.) Rogerio Noguiera
5.) Fedor Emelianenko
6.) Kazushi Sakuraba
7.) Mirko Crocop
8.) Sergei Kharitanov
9.) Ken Shamrock
10.) Don Frye


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

1)Fedor Emelianenko
2)Big Nog (#1 and 2 are interchangeable, I love them both =P)
3)Anderson Silva
4)Rich Franklin
5)Wandy
6)Cro Cop
7)St.Pierre
8)Tim Boetsch
9)Matt Hamill
10)James Thompson


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Pyros said:


> 10)James Thompson


WHUUUT ?!?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I know he´s not a great fighter, but I still like him, and I hope he somehow beats Kimbo  .


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Yeah, I know he´s not a great fighter, but I still like him, and I hope he somehow beats Kimbo  .


i hope he beats kimbo too


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

1. Georges St. Pierre
2. Wanderlei Silva
3. Denis Kang
4. Fabricio Werdum
5. Joachim Hansen
6. Big Nog
7. Ricardo Almeida
8. JZ Calvan
9. Mirko CroCop
10. Quinton Jackson

Always love for 2 of the top P4P fighters in the world too, Fedor Emelianenko and Anderson Silva.

And of course my two favourite legends Bas Rutten and Frank Shamrock.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

In Order

1) Frank Shamrock.
2) Anderson Silva
3) B.J. Penn
4) Wanderlei Silva
5) Roger Huerta
6) Chuck Liddell
7) Brian Stan
8) Gabriel Gonzaga
9) Paul Buenatello
10) G.S.P.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

1. Crocop
2. Kevin Randleman
3. Wanderlei Silva
4. Fedor (because he is the best)
5. GSP
6. Mark Hunt
7. Chuck Liddell ( dont really like him, but he only strikes)
8. Takanari Gomi
9. Shogun
10. Rampage


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

my 6-10 is very hard to come up with but theres a few that would fit in
don frye
bas rutten
antonio rodrigo nogueira
matt hamill's pretty cool
and 
Oleg Taktarov(sixth fav)


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> 1. Crocop
> 2. Kevin Randleman
> 3. Wanderlei Silva
> 4. Fedor (because he is the best)
> ...


If you dont really like Chuck than why is he your seventh favorite fighter. just curious


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1. BJ Penn
2. Forrest Griffen
3. GSP
4. Tyson Griffen
5. Chuck Lidell
6. Patrick Cote
7. Randy Couture
8. Wanderlai Silva
9. Jeff Monson
10. Matt Hammill


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

1) Kazushi Sakuraba(Miles above and beyond everyone else in terms of my love for him. I admire this man so much it borders on sexual attraction) 
2) Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
3) Takanori Gomi
4) Kevin Randleman
5) Frank Shamrock(recently his really grown on me, was never that big a fan before)
6) Josh Barnett
7) Masakazu Imanari
8) Kazuyuki Fujita
9) JZ Calvan
10) Fedor and Aleks Emelianenko

Honourable mentions go to Bas, The Crocop, Genki Sudo, Kid Yamamoto, Wanderlei Silva, Sokoudjou, The Nog brothers, Guida, Huerta, Sherk, Franca, GSP, Karo, Dan Henderson, Kang, Funaki and Tamura, Chuck Liddell, Mach Sakurai, Ishida, Mark Hunt, Shinya, Don Frye and Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

itsallgood said:


> If you dont really like Chuck than why is he your seventh favorite fighter. just curious


Its not like that I dont like him, but I dont like him as much as the others. But I like striking and he only strikes. Thats why I have to like him.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Georges St. Pierre
Tito Ortiz
Brock Lesnar
Sean Sherk
Mauricio Rua
Rampage Jackson
Randy Couture
Mirko Cro Cop
Dan Henderson
Brandon Vera

Honourable Mentions

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
Fabricio Werdum
Matt Hughes
Tyson Griffin
Roger Huerta


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

the ultimate said:


> Georges St. Pierre
> Tito Ortiz
> Brock Lesnar
> Sean Sherk
> ...


ohh~ a Sokoudjou fan! Good for you.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

The predator mask was brilliant raise01: Love his insane punching power :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

In no exact, definite, or precise order:

1. Anderson Silva
2. Fedor Emelianenko
3. Minotauro aka Big Nog
4. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
5. GSP
6. Matt Hughes (dammit I'm still a fan)
7. Wanderlei Silva
8. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
9. Jon "War Machine" Koppenhaver
10. Royce Gracie


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

For this, I'll split my Top 10 into two groups, ie; Top 5 of all time and Top 5 of the moment. Mainly as it would just look like I purely only like fighters in the twighlights of their careers, which just isn't true!! (Well, almost - heh.)

Anyway, a Top 10 would probably be along these lines;

1. Josh Barnett
2. Tito Ortiz
3. Kazuyuki Fujita
4. Bas Rutten
5. Randy Couture
-
6. Quinton Jackson
7. Georges St-Pierre
8. Matt Hamill
9. Lyoto Machida
10. Keith Jardine

I'm also a big fan of the UFC veteran guys, more so in the past than now/present/all time or whatever; but the guys like Don Frye, Ken Shamrock and Dan Severn will forever get respect and love in some form from me as they got me into the sport in the first place. raise01:

Oh, Wanderlei Silva is friggin' awesome too and if it was pure all time, Wandy would find his place! 

And just to post out of an interest deal; I really, REALLY hate Chuck Liddell, BJ Penn and Matt Hughes. Sorry.


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

El Santolly said:


> For this, I'll split my Top 10 into two groups, ie; Top 5 of all time and Top 5 of the moment. Mainly as it would just look like I purely only like fighters in the twighlights of their careers, which just isn't true!! (Well, almost - heh.)
> 
> Anyway, a Top 10 would probably be along these lines;
> 
> ...


Ive seen a couple of barnett fights but have wanted to start watching him more. do you have any fight suggestions. leg lock attempts are a big plus:thumbsup:


----------

